# Futuristic & Visionary Buildings



## Sandstein (Oct 12, 2012)

Vrooms said:


> *THE STAR SINGAPORE * by Aedas


That's hopefully not the architecture of the future. :|


----------



## Sandstein (Oct 12, 2012)

*"Elrod House"* by John Lautner in Palm Springs (1968):









http://www.joywood.gr/wp-content/gallery/tom-ford-house-of-new-photoshoot/john-lautner_elrod-house.jpg









http://www.jameshaefner.com/content/02-architecture/10-palm-springs/elrod-house-canon-107-fused-dc3.jpg


----------



## Kimtan90 (Dec 31, 2013)

wow, they're amazing! I really like futuristic architectures


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Dalian International Conference Center, China


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Tianjin Grand Theater


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Wuxi grand Theater


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Rio de Janeiro's 'Cidade das Artes', by Christian de Portzamparc:














































*Fonte das imagens:*
http://www.domusweb.it/en/architecture/2013/12/04/cidade_das_artes.html​


----------



## Kerno111 (Jan 20, 2015)

The best


----------



## carlosdebancos (Jan 21, 2015)

All buildings are great but I like most is the City of Arts and Sciences of Valencia de Santiago Calatrava


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

The cadet "star wars" chapel, built by Walter Netsch in 1962


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^


----------



## HURZ (Nov 21, 2013)

There's nothing more futuristic than this:


Niagara Mohawk Building by BrianEden, on Flickr


NiMo Building - Niagara Mohawk - Art Deco by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr


Niagara Mohawk Building, Syracuse by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


Syracuse, NY - Niagara Mohawk Building - August 6, 2013 (15) by hoteldennis, on Flickr


Niagara Mohawk by brad.shwidock, on Flickr


Except for this:


199-039 by matthaei, on Flickr

and its ungodly crown.


General Electric Building by Karon, on Flickr


YOU KNOW I ALWAYS WANTED TO PRETEND TO BE AN ARCHITECT! by Steve Rosenbach, on Flickr


General electric building (RCA Victor building) [1931]- New York by RUAMPS ©, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Goes well with the futuristic flying car :lol:


----------



## Graphite Italy (Feb 24, 2015)

Read about general trends and tendencies that will prevail in the upcoming years in the field of architecture:
http://graphite.ae/en/futuristic-architecture-tendencies-and-trends/


----------



## Rashid. (Jul 1, 2012)

Tomorrow museum Rio de Janeiro 



morioli said:


> *Museu do Amanhã*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

